# Solved: installing itunes



## Britespark

When trying to install itunes I get the following messages:-

1. "ITUNES INSTALLER COMPLETED

The installer encountered errors before Itunes could be configured.
Errors occured during installation. Your system has not been modified.
Run installer again or click "Finish" to exit."

2. "A later version of 'Apple Mobile Device Support' is already installed on the computer."

I have run installer time and again without success. All attempts to get help from itunes have been futile, emails still remain unanswered. 

I am using Windows XP and lost all programs after a virus of some sort a couple of months ago, since then when I went into "All Programs" / itunes / I would get "EMPTY".

Itunes was completely deleted before begining to download and install the later version.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


Not so Britespark


----------



## valis

I'm going to move this to the Ipod forum, as it definitely isn't tips and tricks, and hopefully you will get some more views there.


----------



## valis

are you absolutely certain that you've removed everything from the previous install? May want to check out revo uninstaller just to make sure.


----------



## etaf

try this 
goto Control Panel> 
Add or Remove Programs> 
then "Remove", and then "Repair" 
on all the Apple programs 
"Apple Application Support", 
"Apple Mobile Device Support" and 
"Apple Software Update"
if you have any others do the same 
then reboot

OR

Also check if bonjour is running

OR

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1331


----------



## valis

whups.....forgot about the bonjour service.....you can tell I don't use that app........


----------



## DoubleHelix

iTunes has a lot of hooks in the system, and the software works perfectly or fails miserably. Trying to install it on a computer already in a questionable state will likely only lead to more frustration. I would suggest getting the computer back to 100% whether that's with a Windows repair or a full reinstall.


----------



## Britespark

Many thanks for your help. I used "Revo Uninstaller" as you suggested and tried everything else that has been put forward by others and finally I was able to install it. The last thing I did was to delete " Apple mobile Support" which I had been overlooking .... not knowing that it was in some way associated with itunes, so perhaps that was fly in the ointment.

Anyway all is well now and thank you one and all for your help....

A much Briterspark


----------



## valis

glad it got sorted......


----------

